# Streaming on Twitch!



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 3, 2017)

About to launch a Left4Dead2 game with a fellow Mewtwofur, but that means there's 2 spots open, if anyone wants to joing.  Lobby will be set to Friends Only, so tag me on Steam.

Anyone who wants to watch:  www.twitch.tv/SSJ3Mewtwo


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 5, 2017)

Jumping into a stream of Alien: Isolation at midnight, EST

www.twitch.tv/SSJ3Mewtwo


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 6, 2017)

Another stream of Alien: Isolation tongiht at midnight, EST

www.twitch.tv/SSJ3Mewtwo


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Another stream of Alien: Isolation tongiht at midnight, EST
> 
> www.twitch.tv/SSJ3Mewtwo



I've never had the guts to play this game entirely.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I've never had the guts to play this game entirely.



I was scared so bad on a number of scenes that I jumped away from my desk multiple times (and I use a standing desk, so yes, it was a very real jump), and been so creeped out about going around the next corner that I had to steel myself for it.

This play-through is for a very specific purpose of getting to Mission 14 as quickly as possible though, and I've beaten the game on Hard, so it's not as creepy.

But damn, the Drone is still a bloody troll.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

God, I launched the stream with my sound at max.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 7, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> God, I launched the stream with my sound at max.



Right when the explosion went off?

And:

Doing some more Alien: Isolation streaming tonight, this time not at midnight!  9:45pm EST

www.twitch.tv/SSJ3Mewtwo


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 7, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Right when the explosion went off?


Just before the explosion, but I still got scared as hell ).
Also, it means you start your stream in 5-10 mins right?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 9, 2017)

Streaming some more Alien: Isolation at 10pm EST!   

It's a tricky section, and basically the showdown with the xenomorph in an effort to punt it from the station.

www.twitch.tv/SSJ3Mewtwo


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 11, 2017)

Gonna be doing what I *hope* will be a final stream of Alien: Isolation tonight at midnight EST, aiming to get the achievement that I had to pretty much start the entire game over for.  All who want to see if I get it in a single run, join!

www.twitch.tv/SSJ3Mewtwo


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 14, 2017)

Jumping into the game 'INSIDE' (which has been intriguing and morbid as hell) in about 5 minutes!

www.twitch.tv/SSJ3Mewtwo


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 31, 2017)

Starting up a stream of Half-Life 2: Episode 2 in about 5 minutes!

www.twitch.tv/SSJ3Mewtwo


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 5, 2017)

Game Stream!  The final section of Half-Life 2: Episode 2

www.twitch.tv/SSJ3Mewtwo

This'll be a double stream tonight.  I'm at the finale of the game, the epic Strider confrontation at the White Forest base.

Buuuuut....White Forest is a bit of game exposition, and also set-up for the battle itself.  There's a bit of walking around and learning about things before the real dramatic stuff starts happening.

So!

I'm jumping in-game and going through the exposition and exploration part first.  Then I'll be taking a short break, and then gunning through the dramatic showdown.

Hope to see you guys in the chat!


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 6, 2017)

Stream goes live in 15 minutes!

www.twitch.tv/SSJ3Mewtwo

Okay, so last night was a great reminder that the game has a damned tricky final battle.  Much more difficult than I recalled.  Got my ass handed to me pretty thoroughly!

So let's try that again, shall we?

I still won't really be trying for the perfect completion achievement, but I do indeed plan to beat it tonight.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 13, 2017)

Streaming Skyrim: Special Edition at 9:30pm EST

www.twitch.tv/SSJ3Mewtwo

Starting from the beginning and re-experiencing this wonderful title from Bethesda. This'll be part one, and I'll aim to go through the entire main quest-line without any cheats.


----------

